# 2004 220 Bluewave Deluxe Pro 19995.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

have a very clean Bluewave 220 Deluxe with Yamaha 150 just under 300 hrs Atlas Jaxkplate Hyd steering Ski pole and Bimini top. Seats all in good condition. Engine checks out all switches work alum trailer. 4 new tires water ready Montgomery Tx


----------



## JoeyG (May 28, 2021)

.


----------



## CFullen (Jul 20, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

